# Splinter Cell Blacklist



## Alok (Jun 4, 2012)

Be prepare to sneak folks ! 
new splinter cell adventure coming spring 2013.
Game will feature single player , co-op and spies vs mercenary modes. Mark and Execute retains from conviction. Wait for e3 for more info....

[youtube]YuhfD48VRGE[/youtube]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome!!!! Sam Fisher is back...and the game looks way more awesome and gr8 combat!!!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sam looks awesome when he tags bad guys and kills them while running

Btw will this game comes to PC or not?


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2012)

^obviously it will.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> ^obviously it will.



not confirmed till now !!


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 5, 2012)

yes it will


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 5, 2012)

Absolutely Brilliant. No other news can be any better after finishing the exams. Its the one game for whose sequel I have waited so long after playing conviction. Seriously looking forward to this.


----------



## Alok (Jun 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> not confirmed till now !!



5 games in the series continuously came , so this one doesn't need confirmation.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 5, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> 5 games in the series continuously came , so this one doesn't need confirmation.



yeah!! you are right .


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2012)

iittopper said:


> not confirmed till now !!



Its confirmed.

Check *here*.


----------



## dingdong (Jun 6, 2012)

seems like a game for kids again.The real stealth where is it?


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

any release date guys?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

Splinter cell assains? 

Looked like PC build. All the multiplats were shown on PC at e3


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 10, 2012)

hey hi guys,

does it gives us a stealth option too i mean there was barely stealth 
+ point for different take-down combo..like the one where he throws a guy from roof in water and other guys come to check there pal and sam from the roof throws a electric bomb on them..electrifing...i hope there are more tactical take-downs and a way if we just want to skip past the enemy we can by stealth..i mean that's wat a spies are for 
being there without being noticed ....

forgive me if there's any offending word in my para..


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 10, 2012)

Just amazing until i saw how Sam jumps like Spiderman. That's weird damn it!


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

funny trailer...it's like Assassin creed minus the old era setting.


----------



## Alok (Jun 10, 2012)

Series is moving away from its main element?


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Piece of $hit, I want gameplay like chaos theory had, where is the f'n stealth?????


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Piece of $hit, I want gameplay like chaos theory had, where is the f'n stealth?????



This. 

Every game's loosing it's own formula and adopting CoD-like action set-pieces. Damn!


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This.
> 
> Every game's loosing it's own formula and adopting CoD-like action set-pieces. Damn!


*losing

And the fact is that the games are getting more and more publisher influenced.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

I second tkin on this game. I want a game more like CT less like Conviction.


----------



## Alok (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazon listed release date March 29 , 2013.

Source > Amazon dates Splinter Cell: Blacklist for March release - Splinter Cell: Blacklist for Xbox 360 News


----------



## thejunglegod (Jul 11, 2012)

I think the first 2 Splinter Cells were the best in the series. Perfect stealth mechanics. The game devs only want to adhere to a much general audience these days and not the hardcore sect. Let's wait and watch where this goes.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

Can you update information in the OP?



> Platforms: PC/PS360/Wii U
> Developer: Ubisoft Toronto
> Publisher: Ubisoft
> Release Date: Aug 20/22/23 (NA/EU/AU)
> ...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

Well I didn't liked conviction much because of loose stealth mechanics and I don't think that this one is going to be very good either.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

What do you mean by 'loose stealth mechanics'? Do you mean that it was half stealth, half open?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 10, 2013)

I meant it was more action oriented.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I said 
You're right. I'm expecting this one to be stealth, and by stealth I mean stealth.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't really have a problem if it is action oriented as long as they don't screw stealth over. After Conviction i hope they re instate a full stealth system with a possibility action rather than an action system with optional stealth.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2013)

dead5 said:


> I don't really have a problem if it is action oriented as long as they don't screw stealth over. After Conviction i hope they re instate a full stealth system with a possibility action rather than an action system with optional stealth.



Its a stealth game so I want stealth. Make a action game and I don't have problem with action.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 12, 2013)

NVM. This game will be crap.

Splinter Cell Blacklist's director explains how Sam's updating his game: "Stealth is not a nice thing. We took lessons from Hitman, Dishonored & the Batman Arkham games" | PS3 Features | Official PlayStation Magazine



> Splinter Cell: Blacklist ps3 screensTrue, you are kind of watching the game play itself at these points but the visual payoff is a gratifying reward for the work it takes to get there. It makes Splinter Cell’s old template feel far more current, with a hugely increased flow and speed run/challenge-style bursts of pace. Satisfying sequences of climbing, scoping, running and executing can unfurl effortlessly. Or as Redding puts it, “Once in a while the stars align and you get that perfect moment where you can just go ‘bang bang bang’, chain a bunch of moves together and dive out a window and disappear”. It’s all part of updating Splinter Cell to ensure an eleven year old series with six installments under its belt doesn’t feel old. “In terms of stealth action we’ve always wrestled with how do we stay fresh,” says Redding. “How do we evolve it and keep it something that mainstream players are interested in”.
> 
> Interestingly part of that evolution involves the unusual admittance that, “Stealth is not a nice thing”. Redding explains: “The majority of people know there’s a manageable period of time in which they’re either going to have to be patient or undetected or careful. It’s how you segment the action. You want to keep that loop, you don’t want that loop to run for half an hour or an hour, you want it to run for 5 or 10 minutes at a time to allow players to move into the next area and engage in some exploration. Games like Hitman, Dishonored and the Batman Arkham games are a good reflection of that approach and so we took those lessons to heart”.
> 
> Part of perfecting that loop is also getting the balance right. “What players don’t like is arbitrary or unfair failure,” Redding points out. “Nobody wants to feel like they’ve blundered. What you want to feel like is that you arrive in a situation and you can see why it’s challenging, where the threats are, and where you can take a calculated risk to get through a certain area”.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2013)

Sad...I was expecting it to be better than conviction but its worse.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 23, 2013)

Raymond: Splinter Cell popularity held back by its complexity



> "One of the things that held it back is despite all of the changes that have happened over the years, it's still one of the more complex and difficult games to play," Raymond told Eurogamer.



Raymond: Splinter Cell popularity held back by its complexity &bull; News &bull; Eurogamer.net



Spoiler


----------



## heidi2521 (May 8, 2013)

Splinter Cell: Blacklist preview: The king of multiplayer returns &bull; Previews &bull; PC &bull; Eurogamer.net

Spies vs Mercs is back. There may be some hope yet.


----------



## rajnusker (May 9, 2013)

Release date?


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Release date?



NA August 20, 2013
AU August 22, 2013
EU August 23, 2013


----------



## rajnusker (May 9, 2013)

^Thnx


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2013)

Co-op Trailer.. interesting to see Indian Flag and "warheads" gotta see how people react for this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2013)

Review Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist Review, Price, Specifications - Tech2

how come tech2 got the review so early?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 19, 2013)

Review Copies are usually send before game release to reviewers.


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 22, 2013)

Seems to be a good game according to reviews.My copy has been shipped by flipkart today.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 22, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Seems to be a good game according to reviews.My copy has been shipped by flipkart today.



if you have played the game, how is the stealth ?


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 22, 2013)

Size of the game is 19gb  , downloading it right now. the game better be good


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2013)

Damn , have to download aditional 1.8 gb patch . Wasted my 1 day , Multiplayer is DOA . Stealth is just awesome .


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Damn , have to download aditional 1.8 gb patch . Wasted my 1 day , Multiplayer is DOA . Stealth is just awesome .



Did you get your copy? From where?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Did you get your copy? From where?



a shop around my place ( forgot the name) .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 23, 2013)

Its awesome and I am playing 3rd mission already...LOL


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2013)

Is it same as Conviction??


----------



## gameranand (Aug 24, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its awesome and I am playing 3rd mission already...LOL



More like Chaos Theory or more like Conviction ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> More like Chaos Theory or more like Conviction ??



Its like MassEffect Series with Commander Shepard having a map of all playable missions in front of him both Co-Op or Solo as well. By completing all the required missions Sam Fisher can buy upgrades,new camo's for his weapons and such.


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2013)

Got the delivery today from FK. Yet to try. 

*@Others: * Share your Uplay ID.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 30, 2013)

How is the game? Review please, including multiplayer,stealth.



d3p said:


> *@Others: * Share your Uplay ID.



Share yours, I will add. forgot my id.


----------



## d3p (Aug 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> More like Chaos Theory or more like Conviction ??



The Game is more or less like Chaos Theory, but outdated Graphics is a big facepalm. Based on Unreal 2.5 Engine, which is heavily modified by Nvidia.

Rest everything is fine & decent gameplay, but 1499 is not justified. Specially for a 2013 game.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2013)

Glad its more stealth centric.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 3, 2013)

Gameplay is prety good


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 8, 2013)

This game is seriously epic


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 10, 2013)

Splinter Cell Blacklist ending


----------



## noob (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome game-play and i love playing like Ghost.


----------



## d3p (Sep 11, 2013)

noob said:


> Awesome game-play and i love playing like Ghost.



Play Crysis 3 also.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 11, 2013)

Playing like hitman...Silent Assasin


----------



## noob (Sep 17, 2013)

Finished it on Sunday. Excellent game.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 24, 2013)

have started playing this game..played two campaign missions...not liking it...very few options for stealth, but the grimm's side missions are very good, you can finish them without touching even a single guard...very chaos theory like, but how to deal with dogs in these missions? if you go near them they start barking and alert the other guards..

also are there any missions in the main campaign where we can finish the mission without using guns/just sneaking past the guards?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2013)

The game is nice....It actually gives you freedom.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 27, 2013)

Finished the game , gave me some deus ex HR feeling during combat , go through went , use different gaddget etc . Killing in motion is also a nice addition . Coop was just awesome , spend around 12-15 hour . SP length was also decent , finished the game in 7-8 hour . The only problem was outdated graphic ( running on UE 2.5 ) , game freezing in dx11 mode , and didn't understand the whole story ( my brain sucks) .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

^^ have you played the previous games before ??


----------



## iittopper (Sep 28, 2013)

^ Only conviction and chaos theory .


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah you should had played Double Agent also.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 28, 2013)

double agent is really good...mostly stealth


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> double agent is really good...mostly stealth



Yes but that game also inspires you to kill.


----------



## Alok (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing on perfectionalist ...nice ai.


----------

